
GameCredits takes on Apple and Google with its blockchain-based app store - Biba
https://venturebeat.com/2017/08/17/gamecredits-takes-on-apple-and-google-with-its-blockchain-based-app-store/
======
KiDD
Except it doesn't compete with Apple in any way...

